# Crée une clé usb bootable mac os 9



## mani1405 (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir comment faire une clé usb bootable pour mac os 9 
je possede de quoi faire un mac os 9 sous forme de .dmg (c'est un dossier systeme avec tout se qui faut)
donc ese possible d'en faire un clé usb bootable


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2014)

Il suffit de déposer le dossier système 
Tiens la clé qui boote mon iBook 500 (tous les fichiers sont visibles)
La procédure pour tester, je te l'ai indiqué dans un autre post


----------



## mani1405 (29 Novembre 2014)

euu je peux formater ma clé en ext 4?
est comment explorer le fichier en .dmg alors que je suis sous ubuntu


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2014)

Là, je viens d'installer un Mint qui reconnait parfaitement les partitions HFS et HFS+ et peut les créer.
J'ai un GParted Live pareil, donc je pense que Ubuntu de base sait faire ça aussi
Donc ta clé tu la formate en HFS+ (Mac Os étendu)

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les .dmg ?


----------



## mani1405 (29 Novembre 2014)

Bâ le dossier système est tout se qui va avec est sous forme.dmg


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2014)

Clé formaté en HFS+ 
ouverture et montage du .dmg
dépose du dossier système 

Ah merde. Comment ouvrir un .dmg avec Ubuntu ?

Je commence seulement avec ce système.
Je ne sais pas


----------



## mani1405 (30 Novembre 2014)

Sa y est j'ai converti l'image est extrait le contenu mais ma clé USB n'est qu'en HFS et non HFS+ et en plus en lecture seul


----------



## mani1405 (30 Novembre 2014)

J'ai réussi 
C'est tout con 
-télécharger macdisk sous windobe
-formater sa clé en HFS+ 
-copier le dossier système sur la clé en faisant un glisser déposé 
-Enjoy &#55357;&#56836;
En tout cas pas pour moi sa marche toujours pas


----------



## mani1405 (30 Novembre 2014)

j'ai trouver pourquoi sa marchais pas
je n'avais pas tout deconpreser est apres 1h de copie de fichier sa marche


----------

